# Diff. Removal



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

When removing the axel shafts from the diff. would it work to take off the six bolts in the picture to get the shafts out? Or would i have to take it off from the wheel and pull it out?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First loosen the axle nut at the brake rotor and unscrew it a bit but don't remove it, then take off the 6 bolts next at the differential side flange. Swing the shaft away from the side flange. Now you can tap on the axle nut with a large hammer to remove the axle.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

What kind of differential are you using or swapping in?


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks rogo. I would have to do that from both wheels right?

This diif. has a lsd so im taking it off and gonna swap it in my project.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, you need to do it for both wheels.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Yea that was a stupid question, but thanks for the help I got it removed today!


----------

